# Bentley Continental Silver Spur



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

So we're at one of the most famous hotels in the world, Raffles Singapore. (Home of the Singapore Sling and the Long Bar)

Johns already hooked me up with some Zymol gear in Bali for a new american mate I made with a Porsche Turbo and our rooms' butler arranges us a bit of a day in the official limo of the hotel. We were pulling up places and being photographed by hoardes of people (very funny) like we were famous :lol:

We got to hoon around in a Bentley Continental Silver Spur.










When we arrived at the airport people were sprinting over to see us, and they carried our bags into the terminal. For those of you who know me, this would of been comical and I have to say it was bloody hilarious.










500 miles on the clock, personalised leather with Raffles embroidered on the seats at the factory. 6.0 Litre Twin Turbo (oh yes it was very very fast-4.9 0-60 and on to 195mph so I was told  )










The car cleaner now knows how to look after it, courtesy of some gear from clean and shiny and some advice from me :doublesho

I only wish I had the clean and shiny sticker to put on the window, that won't be a problem however as the head concierge of the hotel is coming to work at Buckingham Palace in October and I'm taking him to a football match  I'm also bringing him down to clean and shiny to get the team who look after the Bentley the correct cleaning gear for their car

Oh and I did'nt put some Zymol on it honestly  

An incredible machine and now being properly looked after courtesy of the Clean and Shiny world tour team


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh how you can see VW written over this! Nice car and the Phaeton is going to be a lot of car for a fair price in the previously owned market


----------



## Snazy (Nov 13, 2005)

Is the tour coming near me, my car needs lovin !


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

haha!! snazy...not you with the black vectra is it mate?


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

JPC said:


> haha!! snazy...not you with the black vectra is it mate?


Que?


----------



## rahrah (Oct 27, 2005)

well done ..thats ace!


----------

